# Baby-chomping fockses.



## Tewin Follow (Jun 10, 2010)

Some of you must know it, but the other day a woman living in the Super Rich part of London claimed her baby twins were attacked by a fox.

BBC Article.

It's terrible, but it just doesn't happen. I'm wondering if maybe she was confused about what it was (I've seen people not know what a crow was) or something else.

And now people who know nothing about animals like _goddamn _Vanessa Feltz are rabblin' about how foxes are evil and "our children aren't safe" and "urban foxes should be left to starve and die off."

Okay furries... GO!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree with the killing foxes part. We're talking about furries, right?


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

I think I heard about this


----------



## Icky (Jun 10, 2010)

inb4 Tashkent implies that he eats babies.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 10, 2010)

Small children + hungry wild animals = accident? No, no that can't be. We're the rulers of this world (SAYS GOD SO THERE) and are above such trivial things as the food chain.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 10, 2010)

Next some idiot will say all people should be killed because someone ran off with Madeleine McCann, CLOSE YOUR FUCKING DOORS AND WINDOWS PEOPLE! It's really not so difficult, if someone in the Canadian wilderness left their door open and their family got eaten by wolves it would be their fault, quit blaming wildlife for your own stupidity.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 10, 2010)

Tashkent...

Did _you _have anything to do with this?


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah we should kill off great white sharks too because theyre all good for nothing man eaters... XD


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 10, 2010)

Blues said:


> Tashkent...
> 
> Did _you _have anything to do with this?


 
I've only been to London once, over a decade ago.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

Fucking habitat encroachment, how does it work?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 10, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I agree with the killing foxes part. We're talking about furries, right?


 
Yes.



TashkentFox said:


> Next some idiot will say all people should be killed because someone ran off with Madeleine McCann, CLOSE YOUR FUCKING DOORS AND WINDOWS PEOPLE!


 
I'm pretty fucking sure the parents did it, Tash. They _washed the hotel room's curtains_, refused to answer questions, claimed search dogs are wrong about smelling blood in their car and block every effort to suggest it could have been them.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm pretty fucking sure the parents did it, Tash. They _washed the hotel room's curtains_, refused to answer questions, claimed search dogs are wrong about smelling blood in their car and block every effort to suggest it could have been them.


 
I'm not sure what to make of the McCann case, sometimes I think the parents did it, sometimes I think they're telling the truth. I only used it as an example because it was the first thing that floated to the surface of my mind.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty fucking sure the parents did it, Tash. They _washed the hotel room's curtains_, refused to answer questions, claimed search dogs are wrong about smelling blood in their car and block every effort to suggest it could have been them.


 
Wait, I thought that was the Ramsey case.  With Jon-Benet, the kid beauty queen.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 10, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Wait, I thought that was the Ramsey case.


 
Wat.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 10, 2010)

My uncle got murdered in an alley.

Let's kill all the humans.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Wat.


 
See my edit.  Was a high-profile case, total media circus.  The parents were strongly suspected of having murdered their daughter.  Case was never resolved IIRC.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> My uncle got murdered in an alley.
> 
> Let's kill all the humans.


 
My brother was murdered last year, hell yeah, let's do it!

EXTERMINATE! EXTERMINATE!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 10, 2010)

Tycho said:


> See my edit.  Was a high-profile case, total media circus.  The parents were strongly suspected of having murdered their daughter.  Case was never resolved IIRC.


 
That's horrible. These things are nearly always the direct relatives, but the McCanns just flipped out and started sueing/banning websites for even suggesting it. They had defense laywers before the case was even starting and didn't help look for Maddy on the night she vanished.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

Next some idiot will say that freedom fighters should be killed because they saved their buddy from corrupt police, CLOSE YOUR FUCKING DOORS AND WINDOWS PEOPLE! It's really not so difficult, if someone in England fought for their freedom and got a memorial for it, quit smearing dog poop on it because of your own stupidity.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Next some idiot will say that freedom fighters should be killed because they saved their buddy from corrupt police, CLOSE YOUR FUCKING DOORS AND WINDOWS PEOPLE! It's really not so difficult, if someone in England fought for their freedom and got a memorial for it, quit smearing dog poop on it because of your own stupidity.



I see you're on scratched record mode again, someone give the stylus a nudge.


----------



## Tally (Jun 10, 2010)

I bet that women is a member here, and hates foxes because of it.


----------



## Elessara (Jun 10, 2010)

It's true... this sort of thing happens all the time.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3858346/

Foxes are having to get more creative with thier attack plans.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 10, 2010)

Tally said:


> I bet that women is a member here, and hates foxes because of it.


 
I know I hate you alright.


----------



## Tally (Jun 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I know I hate you alright.


 
At least hate me for my personality, not my fake race.

Awww don't hate me....


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 10, 2010)

Elessara said:


> It's true... this sort of thing happens all the time.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3858346/


 
I lol'd hard.
I can see it going down well on a Christian site.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 10, 2010)

*enters*

I didn't do it...

>.>
<.<
>.>


----------



## Atrum Lupus (Jun 10, 2010)

I have to agree with Brian May on this one. May, 62, slammed the killing of a fox near the family's home -  raving  that any cull was "roughly the equivalent of calling for the execution  of  all taxi drivers in Cumbria". 

It annoys me that the very same people that were against fox hunting have suddenly gone to "CULL ALL FOXES!" which not only sickens me but makes me thankful that I grew up in the countryside and know that people should be very careful in places that have foxes.


​


----------



## Tally (Jun 10, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> *enters*
> 
> I didn't do it...
> 
> ...


 
Watch out Mrs."I hate you for no reason" might strike at you next...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 10, 2010)

Atrum Lupus said:


> I have to agree with Brian May on this one. May, 62, slammed the killing of a fox near the family's home -  raving  that any cull was "roughly the equivalent of calling for the execution  of  all taxi drivers in Cumbria".
> 
> It annoys me that the very same people that were against fox hunting have suddenly gone to "CULL ALL FOXES!" which not only sickens me but makes me thankful that I grew up in the countryside and know that people should be very careful in places that have foxes.
> 
> ...





I think I like you already. :3

I think that the fox hunting thing is more about social classes than  cuddly animals.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 10, 2010)

Tally said:


> Watch out Mrs."I hate you for no reason" might strike at you next...


 

Who is Mrs, I hate you for no reason?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

Atrum Lupus said:


> I have to agree with Brian May on this one. May, 62, slammed the killing of a fox near the family's home -  raving  that any cull was "roughly the equivalent of calling for the execution  of  all taxi drivers in Cumbria".
> 
> It annoys me that the very same people that were against fox hunting have suddenly gone to "CULL ALL FOXES!" which not only sickens me but makes me thankful that I grew up in the countryside and know that people should be very careful in places that have foxes.
> 
> ...


 
Derp, how does I co-existing peacefully with nature?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 10, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Derp, how does I co-existing peacefully with nature?


 
Clearly nature should know it's place isn't where we've paved over it. :U

Oh God, I can imagine this all leading to "hurr, we aren't mean, so let's release thousands of foxes into the countryside. They won't bother anybody there!"


----------



## Tally (Jun 10, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Derp, how does I co-existing peacefully with nature?


 
Lots and lots of birth control and rape insurance I imagine.


----------



## shark whisperer (Jun 10, 2010)

lets nuke the planet, lets nuke all evil everything must die!!!!


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 10, 2010)

What a bitch. I'll be sure to eat her kids next time I'm in London.

It was probably just trying to play with them, he didn't deserve to die ;_;

It's not like he tried to murder some helpless baby chicks.


----------



## Tally (Jun 10, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Who is Mrs, I hate you for no reason?


 


Harebelle said:


> I know I hate you alright.


 
My feelings were hurt big time.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 10, 2010)

Tally said:


> My feelings were hurt big time.



Oh damn, I'm sorry.  I didn't realise you meant yourself, I was assuming you were talking about Xaerun XD


----------



## Atrak (Jun 10, 2010)

shark whisperer said:


> lets nuke the planet, lets nuke all evil everything must die!!!!



Now you're talking. But hey, why stop at just evil?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

See, this whole case is dodgy. Something doesn't add up. The fox entered the house, walked upstairs, mauled the babies then sat in the corner and waited for the parents to come.

Now, my theory is it IS the parents fault here. I think they were feeding the fox. Put out dog food on the patio for the lovely foxies, stand on the other side of the glass and watch them with the kiddies. Fox becomes less scared of people. Garden is full of kids toys with babies scents all over it, food on ground. Connections are made. So one evening, fox comes along, door is open but no food. So it wanders in to see if it can locate food. Follows scent from the babies upstairs. Jumps into where the babies are, realises it's stuck in there with them, panics a bit, accidentally scratches them or whatever getting back out again. It doesn't know it's done anything wrong.

Next thing, parents are screaming, fox leaves the house. Comes back later that night to see if food is forthcoming, goes up to patio door, which is when the police get the photo of it. Next day, traps are put down, fox wanders into it for food, gets killed.

OR

Fox is quite happily sleeping in a cot when two marauding toddlers jump on it and try to savage it. Fox fights back to escape, and somehow it's the foxes fault. Packs of toddlers are becoming a common threat on the streets of London. Someone should do something about them.


----------



## Tally (Jun 10, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Oh damn, I'm sorry.  I didn't realise you meant yourself, I was assuming you were talking about Xaerun XD


 
Wait what? I meant Harebelle saying she hates me.

But it was a joke, I'm used to being hated.


----------



## Elessara (Jun 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> See, this whole case is dodgy. Something doesn't add up. The fox entered the house, walked upstairs, mauled the babies then sat in the corner and waited for the parents to come.
> 
> Now, my theory is it IS the parents fault here. I think they were feeding the fox. Put out dog food on the patio for the lovely foxies, stand on the other side of the glass and watch them with the kiddies. Fox becomes less scared of people. Garden is full of kids toys with babies scents all over it, food on ground. Connections are made. So one evening, fox comes along, door is open but no food. So it wanders in to see if it can locate food. Follows scent from the babies upstairs. Jumps into where the babies are, realises it's stuck in there with them, panics a bit, accidentally scratches them or whatever getting back out again. It doesn't know it's done anything wrong.
> 
> ...


 
**This**


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> See, this whole case is dodgy. Something doesn't add up. The fox entered the house, walked upstairs, mauled the babies then sat in the corner and waited for the parents to come.
> 
> Now, my theory is it IS the parents fault here. I think they were feeding the fox. Put out dog food on the patio for the lovely foxies, stand on the other side of the glass and watch them with the kiddies. Fox becomes less scared of people. Garden is full of kids toys with babies scents all over it, food on ground. Connections are made. So one evening, fox comes along, door is open but no food. So it wanders in to see if it can locate food. Follows scent from the babies upstairs. Jumps into where the babies are, realises it's stuck in there with them, panics a bit, accidentally scratches them or whatever getting back out again. It doesn't know it's done anything wrong.
> 
> ...


Wait, they left the door open while they were gone? They left their toddlers there while they were gone?! They did both at the same time? 
What they SHOULD have done was called CPS on themselves. 


Elessara said:


> **This**


 hey it's Kilgore!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 10, 2010)

Tally said:


> Wait what? I meant Harebelle saying she hates me.



You know I don't mean a word of it.



Voidrunners said:


> See, this whole case is dodgy. Something doesn't add up. The fox entered the house, walked upstairs, mauled the babies then sat in the corner and waited for the parents to come.
> 
> Now, my theory is it IS the parents fault here. I think they were feeding the fox. Put out dog food on the patio for the lovely foxies, stand on the other side of the glass and watch them with the kiddies. Fox becomes less scared of people. Garden is full of kids toys with babies scents all over it, food on ground. Connections are made. So one evening, fox comes along, door is open but no food. So it wanders in to see if it can locate food. Follows scent from the babies upstairs. Jumps into where the babies are, realises it's stuck in there with them, panics a bit, accidentally scratches them or whatever getting back out again. It doesn't know it's done anything wrong.
> 
> ...



Void does it again. -fawns-


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Wait, they left the door open while they were gone? They left their toddlers there while they were gone?! They did both at the same time?


 
No, they were in the house watching tv with the patio doors open. Went upstairs when they heard the babies crying.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> See, this whole case is dodgy. Something doesn't add up. The fox entered the house, walked upstairs, mauled the babies then sat in the corner and waited for the parents to come.
> 
> Now, my theory is it IS the parents fault here. I think they were feeding the fox. Put out dog food on the patio for the lovely foxies, stand on the other side of the glass and watch them with the kiddies. Fox becomes less scared of people. Garden is full of kids toys with babies scents all over it, food on ground. Connections are made. So one evening, fox comes along, door is open but no food. So it wanders in to see if it can locate food. Follows scent from the babies upstairs. Jumps into where the babies are, realises it's stuck in there with them, panics a bit, accidentally scratches them or whatever getting back out again. It doesn't know it's done anything wrong.
> 
> ...


These actually sound more likely.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> These actually sound more likely.


 
Well, think about it.

Why would a wild fox hunt down toddlers? It went to the house for a reason. It knew there was food there. If it had been trying to kill the kids, they'd have been dead, not mildly mauled. It wouldn't have been standing in the room, it would have broken their necks and eaten their faces and lovely juicy innards.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 10, 2010)

Maybe I missed reading this in earlier posts/threads, but I sense a correlation between the law that may ban fox hunting in the UK verses the up-spike in news stories about foxes hurting babies...


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 10, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Maybe I missed reading this in earlier posts/threads, but I sense a correlation between the law that may ban fox hunting in the UK verses the up-spike in news stories about foxes hurting babies...


 Fox hunting has already been banned in the UK, but they don't really enforce it.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 11, 2010)

who cares. it's just babies.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

foxes didn't finish the job


----------



## Garrus (Jun 11, 2010)

I think the babies cornered the thing and the mother who would accept responsibility for the kids would say "Oh they were in their cots innocently, not their fault, it attacked THEM!" yes it wouldn't be a baby's fault because it didn't know the danger but that's what I think happened.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

Garrus said:


> I think the babies cornered the thing and the mother who would accept responsibility for the kids would say "Oh they were in their cots innocently, not their fault, it attacked THEM!" yes it wouldn't be a baby's fault because it didn't know the danger but that's what I think happened.


 
what in the fuck did you just abort onto my furrums


----------



## Tao (Jun 11, 2010)

So, what's red, white, and orange?


a fox dismembering a baby


----------



## Elessara (Jun 11, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> hey it's Kilgore!



Wat??? 0_o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Some of you must know it, but the other day a woman living in the Super Rich part of London claimed her baby twins were attacked by a fox.
> 
> BBC Article.
> 
> ...



I personally can't see a fox going into someones home to maul babies. Every fox I have en-counted has seen me and ran off, it is a natural instinct for most animals to run if they see or sense a possible threat, that fox would not of stood there and ignored the mother.

As for crows, I watched a TV program and Ravens are a breed of Crow.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 11, 2010)

babies' fault for being delicious


----------



## Tycho (Jun 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> As for crows, I watched a TV program and Ravens are a breed of Crow.


 
Ravens, crows, rooks, mynahs, and magpies are all corvids.  Ravens are not a "breed" of crow.  They are related.


----------



## Atrum Lupus (Jun 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> As for crows, I watched a TV program and Ravens are a breed of Crow.



How is a Raven like a writing desk?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2010)

Atrum Lupus said:


> How is a Raven like a wirting desk?



What the fuck has writing desk got to do with what I said?


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 11, 2010)

Harebelle, when I see you use the word "fockses" I imagine you saying it in an adorable welsh accent.

Do you?


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 11, 2010)

> Fox is quite happily sleeping in a cot when two marauding toddlers jump on it and try to savage it. Fox fights back to escape, and somehow it's the foxes fault. Packs of toddlers are becoming a common threat on the streets of London. Someone should do something about them.


 
Which is why we, the enlightened internet-goers, always talk about eating babies. >:3


----------



## Atrum Lupus (Jun 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What the fuck has writing desk got to do with what I said?



I just watched Alice in Wonderland so it was fresh in my mind.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Harebelle, when I see you use the word "fockses" I imagine you saying it in an adorable welsh accent.
> 
> Do you?


 [this]


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 11, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Harebelle, when I see you use the word "fockses" I imagine you saying it in an adorable welsh accent.
> 
> Do you?


 
I'm English...my accent is not Welsh.
I'm sorry. :c


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm English...my accent is not Welsh.
> I'm sorry. :c


 
Yeah, I remember you saying something about moving to Wales.

Oh well, you can still be adorable in my mind :3


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Harebelle, when I see you use the word "fockses" I imagine you saying it in an adorable welsh accent.





SnowFox said:


> I  imagine you saying it in an adorable welsh accent.





SnowFox said:


> an adorable welsh accent.





SnowFox said:


> adorable welsh





SnowFox said:


> *adorable welsh*



FFFFfffuuuuuu...

Those two words should never be used in conjunction with each other. Wales is a terrible place. It's only exports are rain, rugby players, leeks and orcs. The south is a horrible polluted place thanks to Port Talbot and the other petrochemical towns, the west is full o things that dismember you if you go near their caves, and there are a LOT of caves. The east is hills and things that mutilate entire flocks of sheep, while the north is mountains and Mordor.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 11, 2010)

My grandfather was Welsh, he was born in Prestatyn.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> FFFFfffuuuuuu...
> 
> Those two words should never be used in conjunction with each other. Wales is a terrible place. It's only exports are rain, rugby players, leeks and orcs. The south is a horrible polluted place thanks to Port Talbot and the other petrochemical towns, the west is full o things that dismember you if you go near their caves, and there are a LOT of caves. The east is hills and things that mutilate entire flocks of sheep, while the north is mountains and Mordor.



dim o gwbl hfdswfg gqwypsfgl llanczwgubsspw

I used to go to Wales quite a lot, it seemed ok.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> FFFFfffuuuuuu...
> 
> Those two words should never be used in conjunction with each other. Wales is a terrible place. It's only exports are rain, rugby players, leeks and orcs. The south is a horrible polluted place thanks to Port Talbot and the other petrochemical towns, the west is full o things that dismember you if you go near their caves, and there are a LOT of caves. The east is hills and things that mutilate entire flocks of sheep, while the north is mountains and Mordor.


 
You seem to know Wales very well...
I want to get some photos of Port Talbot, but I only drive past and NEVER STOP. Lol @ the sad, grey houses below sprawling industrial estate chimenys.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You seem to know Wales very well...
> I want to get some photos of Port Talbot, but I only drive past and NEVER STOP. Lol @ the sad, grey houses below sprawling industrial estate chimenys.


 
Sounds like Oldham, where I was born...


----------



## Thatch (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> FFFFfffuuuuuu...
> 
> Those two words should never be used in conjunction with each other. Wales is a terrible place. It's only exports are rain, rugby players, leeks and orcs. The south is a horrible polluted place thanks to Port Talbot and the other petrochemical towns, the west is full o things that dismember you if you go near their caves, and there are a LOT of caves. The east is hills and things that mutilate entire flocks of sheep, while the north is mountains and Mordor.


 
It actually sounds like a place I'd want to live in.

As long as they have decent broadband :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It actually sounds like a place I'd want to live in.
> 
> As long as they have decent broadband :V


 
I don't. Our house is made of slate and the walls are so thick, I only get connection in certain places-- my room not included. -sob-


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Sounds like Oldham, where I was born...


 
Suddenly, everything becomes clear. This would be "WE'RE NOT RACISTS BUT THE BLACKS CAN FUCK RIGHT OFF" Oldham?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I don't. Our house is made of slate and the walls are so thick, I only get connection in certain places-- my room not included. -sob-


 
D:
That's horrible. Like cavemen.
Though thick walls are otherwise good, it doesn't get hot in the summer. And they block out sounds too :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> D:
> That's horrible. Like cavemen.
> Though thick walls are otherwise good, it doesn't get hot in the summer. And they block out sounds too :V


 
I've met _more than one_ person who doesn't have a computer at all! D:

Hurr, I share a wall with my brother hurr he has a girlfriend hurrffffffFFFFF--


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hurr, I share a wall with my brother hurr he has a girlfriend hurrffffffFFFFF--


 
Hot.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 12, 2010)

Elessara said:


> Wat??? 0_o


 We had this conversation like 10 months ago about how we live like, 15 minutes away from eachother. Oh, and did you hear about people from your school nearly killin a guy from our school in the brookshires parking lot? That was crazy!


----------



## Atrum Lupus (Jun 12, 2010)

For those who want to see the baby that the fox "mauled". Seriously; if that fox wanted to kill that baby there would have been a hell of a lot more damage to the baby's face than the photos show.

http://imgur.com/nni2W.jpg


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jun 12, 2010)

Baby's lucky to suppose I suppose. As for the whole "scare" it's actually the parents fault in a way, they KNEW there were foxes everywhere, so, in a sense, they could have avoided this. But then again you wouldn't anticipate something like this.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

If a wild fox did that then those kids deserved it and wasn't properly protected..I vote we kill off a bunch of foxes on FAF and make the world a better place


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> If a wild fox did that then those kids deserved it and wasn't properly protected..I vote we kill off a bunch of foxes on FAF and make the world a better place


Well you can't, because I'm to busy raping them


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> Well you can't, because I'm to busy raping them



Well that's good in all but 9/10 they are somehow enjoying the rape :|


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well that's good in all but 9/10 they are somehow enjoying the rape :|


Oh well, time to pillage their homes.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 12, 2010)

Foxes are by nature NOT vicious animals, and are actually quite smart. The likelihood of something like this happening is very low, and as was said in the article- a fox is more likely to sleep in your bed than maul your kids. I've touched wild foxes, and communicated with them and they are nothing like this- if it was a fox, there was something wrong with it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Foxes are by nature NOT vicious animals, and are actually quite smart. The likelihood of something like this happening is very low, and as was said in the article- a fox is more likely to sleep in your bed than maul your kids. I've touched wild foxes, and communicated with them and they are nothing like this- if it was a fox, there was something wrong with it.



But you are a psycho fox...can I really trust what you say?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm psycho, hyper, and a bit odd, but I'm smart


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm psycho, hyper, and a bit odd, but I'm smart


 
You're so smart that when you bite a baby, you shove a cat into the room before leaving.
Everyone will hate the stupid cats.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You're so smart that when you bite a baby, you shove a cat into the room before leaving.
> Everyone will hate the stupid cats.


 
my first thought would've been the cat was defending itself, because baby fists somehow have a magnetic attraction to the side of cat heads
of course, no matter what crazy thing happened
i still blame the child and the parents!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

Atrum Lupus said:


> For those who want to see the baby that the fox "mauled". Seriously; if that fox wanted to kill that baby there would have been a hell of a lot more damage to the baby's face than the photos show.
> 
> http://imgur.com/nni2W.jpg



The arm.  Look at the baby's arm.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm psycho, hyper, and a bit odd, but I'm smart



True but if you are hyper and psycho...it pretty much means you are a threat to those around you >.>


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 12, 2010)

nah, just a bit unnerving 8D I tend to run around in circles and make a lot of noise, then proceed to eat sugar.


Also that is one fucking ugly baby.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Also that is one fucking ugly baby.


 
Looks fat.  And I don't mean normal "baby fat".


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Looks fat.  And I don't mean normal "baby fat".


 The mum accidentally dropped the toaster on it and blamed a fox.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 12, 2010)

No seriously that thing is fucking HIDEOUS. KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The mum accidentally dropped the toaster on it and blamed a fox.


 
She swung him by his arm into a plate glass window.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> nah, just a bit unnerving 8D I tend to run around in circles and make a lot of noise, then proceed to eat sugar.
> 
> 
> Also that is one fucking ugly baby.


 
Lol that actually sounds cute xD



Moonfall The Fox said:


> No seriously that thing is fucking HIDEOUS. KILL IT WITH FIRE!



I think the wild fox agrees with you but didn't have any fire on hand to use so it did what it's instincts told it to :3


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> No seriously that thing is fucking HIDEOUS. KILL IT WITH FOXES!


 
Yeah, fixed that for you.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The mum accidentally dropped the toaster on it and blamed a fox.


 
First fed it greasy sandwiches and THEN hit it with the toaster.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

szopaw said:


> First fed it greasy sandwiches and THEN hit it with the toaster.


 
Typical London mother. :U


----------



## Attaman (Jun 13, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Foxes are by nature NOT vicious animals, and are actually quite smart. The likelihood of something like this happening is very low, and as was said in the article- a fox is more likely to sleep in your bed than maul your kids. I've touched wild foxes, and communicated with them and they are nothing like this- if it was a fox, there was something wrong with it.


 Aye, Silver Foxes only maul their own children.  That they mauled human children was completely out of norm for their behavior.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Typical London mother. :U


 
I don't know wheter to laugh or to give condolences :V


----------



## Tycho (Jun 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Aye, Silver Foxes only maul their own children.  That they mauled human children was completely out of norm for their behavior.


 
Hm.  The study was on farmed silver foxes.  Does this happen as frequently amongst silver foxes in the wild?

Some animals start really going batshit insane in farm operations, probably partly due to inbreeding and consequent mental deficiency/abnormality.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Hm.  The study was on farmed silver foxes.  Does this happen as frequently amongst silver foxes in the wild?
> 
> Some animals start really going batshit insane in farm operations, probably partly due to inbreeding and consequent mental deficiency/abnormality.


From what I've found, nay.  But to be fair, using most search engines for "Infanticide Foxes" tends to turn up a lot of stuff relating to Fox news instead of Fox animals.  It does not seem to be as prevalent outside, however.  Not that there aren't other behavioral problems with foxes that counter Moonfall's post (remember, a lot of his information comes with communicating with said foxes  ).


----------



## Garrus (Jun 13, 2010)

Ratte said:


> what in the fuck did you just abort onto my furrums


 
What? It's the way a mother would probably behave when the news breaks out to the world. She didn't know the fox was there or she either didn't care it was inside the house OR the fox was cornered by kids thinking it was a pet maybe. It's not impossible that a kid thinks an attack dog is not going to attack it until it actually does bite.  I just think there's more to the story than the fox just randomly jumping into a cot and attempting to rip the arm and face off each baby. I actually do think the fox may have been cornered by kids in their room and it reacted out of instinct to deter a "threat". The mother would actually just tell the paper that the animal was attempting to eat the baby or something.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Garrus said:


> What? It's the way a mother would probably behave when the news breaks out to the world. She didn't know the fox was there or she either didn't care it was inside the house OR the fox was cornered by kids thinking it was a pet maybe. It's not impossible that a kid thinks an attack dog is not going to attack it until it actually does bite.  I just think there's more to the story than the fox just randomly jumping into a cot and attempting to rip the arm and face off each baby. I actually do think the fox may have been cornered by kids in their room and it reacted out of instinct to deter a "threat". The mother would actually just tell the paper that the animal was attempting to eat the baby or something.



You rock.
And she's getting away with it, creating a scare of animals that have been living alongside us forever, causing no problems until now.


----------



## Garrus (Jun 13, 2010)

Meh, I do know foxes are capable of living in urban areas, I see them around where I live and I just think that the fox must have just crept into the rooms upstairs attracted by the babies and I honestly do think that there was more to it than a fox trying to attack a baby in an upstairs room, the kids must have been playing in the room or something and the fox felt cornered. 
Either the thing was freaking desperate to eat babies specifically or there just happened to be nothing at all in the whole of the London area for a fox to eat which seems pretty strange that that would be the case. Im no animal behavioural expert btw and not claiming to be, but that just seems what I've learned about foxes over the years.

I dunno, just seems like something is up with the story to me. What BBC posts isn't always the full story.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Garrus said:


> Meh, I do know foxes are capable of living in urban areas, I see them around where I live and I just think that the fox must have just crept into the rooms upstairs attracted by the babies and I honestly do think that there was more to it than a fox trying to attack a baby in an upstairs room, the kids must have been playing in the room or something and the fox felt cornered.
> Either the thing was freaking desperate to eat babies specifically or there just happened to be nothing at all in the whole of the London area for a fox to eat which seems pretty strange that that would be the case. Im no animal behavioural expert btw and not claiming to be, but that just seems what I've learned about foxes over the years.
> 
> I dunno, just seems like something is up with the story to me. What BBC posts isn't always the full story.



True....Everything the media reports is just half of the real story. The kids could have attacked the fox first when they were startled or perhaps one of her cubs could have gotten inside and like any mother would do she would try to protect her children.......Still....its sad that the fox was killed.......they could have analyzed its behavior. :/


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Adelin said:


> they could have analyzed its behavior. :/


 
There's no guarantee it was even the same one.


----------



## Atrum Lupus (Jun 13, 2010)

I call bad parents. I mean I live in a place with incredibly low crime rates but if I left a room I would lock the door espically at night. I mean Hackney has the 5th highest crime rate in London, the parents should count themselves lucky that they wern't all murderd. *

Overall rate of crime per 1,000 residents
*1: Westminster  270.39                                                    
2: Islington       156.38                                                    
3: Camden        147.35                                                    
4: Southwark    143.08                                                    
5: Hackney       141.72


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Islington has high crime?!


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

All I have to say is....who the FUCK leaves a house door open overnight??? Complete fucking retard of a mother. You fail, you're lucky something bigger didn't get inside and attack your family; could've killed someone.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Hitman344 said:


> All I have to say is....who the FUCK leaves a house door open overnight??? Complete fucking retard of a mother. You fail, you're lucky something bigger didn't get inside and attack your family; could've killed someone.


 
Yeah, London has bears everywhere.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 13, 2010)

Hitman344 said:


> All I have to say is....who the FUCK leaves a house door open overnight??? Complete fucking retard of a mother. You fail, you're lucky something bigger didn't get inside and attack your family; could've killed someone.


 They live in England. There aren't any big predators like here in the US.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> They live in England. There aren't any big predators like here in the US.


 
We took care of them hundreds of years ago. Like proper folk.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah, London has bears everywhere.


 
:V


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> They live in England. There aren't any big predators like here in the US.


 
Meh, figured there'd be some bigger canine out there. My point is just that you don't leave your door open cuz of the weather. Even if you don't have A/C, you have windows. Some people are just so stupid. ><


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> We took care of them hundreds of years ago. Like proper folk.


 You live on a small island. That's a lot different than one of the biggest countries in the world.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You live on a small island. That's a lot different than one of the biggest countries in the world.



Whatever, brah.
You enjoy your mountain lions and bear attacks on campers.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Whatever, brah.
> You enjoy your mountain lions and bear attacks on campers.


 Don't forget about the wolves and coyotes.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't forget about the wolves and coyotes.



What the Hell is wrong with your country.
I'm all for biodiversity, but from what I see, you've got Amurricans bawwing that animals are bothering them and hunting wolves from aircraft.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Whatever, brah.
> You enjoy your mountain lions and bear attacks on campers.


 
Fuck yeah.  The wild strikes back.  Encroach upon THIS, fuckers.

Stories about mountain lion, bear, coyote etc. sightings in the suburbs crack me up.  You dumb shits drop a fucking suburban development on their habitat and then you're shocked and appalled when wildlife has the audacity to show its face in your neighborhood?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fuck yeah.  The wild strikes back.  Encroach upon THIS, fuckers.
> 
> Stories about mountain lion, bear, coyote etc. sightings in the suburbs crack me up.  You dumb shits drop a fucking suburban development on their habitat and then you're shocked and appalled when wildlife has the audacity to show its face in your neighborhood?



Do you cheer when bullfighters get gored? :3


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do you cheer when bullfighters get gored? :3


 
That's for rednecks.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do you cheer when bullfighters get gored? :3


 
I laugh.  "Derp, I'ma piss this here bull off and OH GOD THE PAIN MEDIC SOMEONE CALL AN AMBULANCE"

I laugh when the dipshits who take part in the running of the bulls in Pamplona get injured and/or killed, for more or less the same reason - they tempt fate, and fate takes them up on their offer.  :V



Hitman344 said:


> That's for rednecks.



Um, no.  Bullfighting is a Spanish/Mexican/South American pastime.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I laugh.  "Derp, I'ma piss this here bull off and OH GOD THE PAIN MEDIC SOMEONE CALL AN AMBULANCE"
> 
> I laugh when the dipshits who take part in the running of the bulls in Pamplona get injured and/or killed, for more or less the same reason - they tempt fate, and fate takes them up on their offer.  :V


 
It's society's loss. :U


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Um, no.  Bullfighting is a Spanish/Mexican/South American pastime.


 
Well I know, but here in the US, it's a hick thing. I was only referring to its presence here in the US.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol that actually sounds cute xD
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wild fox agrees with you but didn't have any fire on hand to use so it did what it's instincts told it to :3


 

hahahha.
And yes, I'm quite adorable  even as a human.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 13, 2010)

Hitman344 said:


> Well I know, but here in the US, it's a hick thing. I was only referring to its presence here in the US.


 
Are you thinking of bullriding? Because I have never EVER seen rednecks, hillbillies, hayseeds or hicks engaged in bullFIGHTING.  They would probably think that the traditional matador getup looks too faggy.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Are you thinking of bullriding? Because I have never EVER seen rednecks, hillbillies, hayseeds or hicks engaged in bullFIGHTING.  They would probably think that the traditional matador getup looks too faggy.


 
.......shit. Yea, was thinking about bullriding. *facepaw* My mistake.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

If I was a real fox I would attack British children.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 14, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> If I was a real fox I would attack British children.



If I were something like a bear or big cat I'd come hunting you.


----------



## Elessara (Jun 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> We had this conversation like 10 months ago about how we live like, 15 minutes away from eachother. Oh, and did you hear about people from your school nearly killin a guy from our school in the brookshires parking lot? That was crazy!


 
No, I didn't hear about that... then again, I don't watch much TV anymore. But I don't doubt it either, our school was is fucking retarded. :/


----------



## Tycho (Jun 14, 2010)

Hitman344 said:


> .......shit. Yea, was thinking about bullriding. *facepaw* My mistake.


 
Oh, yeah, all the wannabe "cowboys" think staying on top of a huge bucking beast that weighs nearly as much as a small car for 8 seconds while wearing a hat and leather chaps is the APEX of manliness.  Probably because it reminds them of getting back home and bumping uglies with their commonlaw wives.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 14, 2010)

I was hungry and there was nothing in the fridge..........


----------

